# Fixing broken odometer on 87 5000 Q



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

I'm thinking of buying 1987 5000 Quattro. The owner claims that odometer stopped working last year. Is it an easy fix? Do I need to record something about odo change?
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Fixing broken odometer on 87 5000 Q (GTIfreak)*

Generally the odometer stops working due to a broken gear inside the cluster. It is a small plastic gear and the teeth strip off over time..
It takes a bit of dismantling the cluster to change it out.
Steve


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Fixing broken odometer on 87 5000 Q (Steve Angry)*

Thanks!
Is there some kind of seal that will then mark the cluster as if it was tempered with? Or should I get a shop to do it, so they can record the work on a invoice?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Fixing broken odometer on 87 5000 Q (GTIfreak)*

this may be hearsay but i have heard that just the odometer can be replaced without having to do the entire cluster and if a faulty odometer is the only thing amiss with this car then you need it.


_Modified by jetta5000 at 8:14 PM 4-1-2007_


----------

